# 115 HP Merc Optimax or 115 Evinrude Etec??



## fetchmax (Jun 23, 2008)

Thinking of purchasing 180 Starcraft Superfisherman. One comes with Optimax and 9.9 merc 4 stroke kicker for appr. $4k more than than the boat with the 115 Evinrude Etec with no kicker. The Etec claim to idle down low enough not to need a kicker. Whats you thoughts? Thanks again.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

What year are these boats? Both motors are great in my opinion.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

fetchmax said:


> Thinking of purchasing 180 Starcraft Superfisherman. One comes with Optimax and 9.9 merc 4 stroke kicker for appr. $4k more than than the boat with the 115 Evinrude Etec with no kicker. The Etec claim to idle down low enough not to need a kicker. Whats you thoughts? Thanks again.


Either will be an excellent main motor. The claim of the Etec to idle down and not need a kicker is a little odd. Depends on how far "idle down low enough" you want to go. If you're looking to get down to .9 or 1.4, I rather doubt it. Probably won't idle in gear slower than 2+ something.
When I bought my new Lund 1850 Tyee, I had to make similar choices. I opted for the Optimax and the 9.9 4 stroke kicker. You'll never get that Etec to go as slow as that 9.9 4 stroke kicker.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Brother has an E-tec 90hp It idles so slow that we speed it up to troll. I would assume the 115hp would do the same...Nice outboard uses little fuel and very little oil. Very powerful and fast. 
I have a Merc 200 on my 23ft center console and when I replace my engine next year it will be and E-Tec


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Definately go with the kicker motor. Even if the E-tec could troll down slow enough to troll with (which I doubt it would), why put the hours trolling on your big motor? Also, the prokicker will be way more fuel efficient than a 115 horse. Plus it is alway's nice to have the kicker in case your big motor has problem's and you need to get back to shore. I have a 9.9 prokicker on my 186 Tyee and it will troll down to less than 1mph. You said that the boat with the 115 opti and prokicker is 4K more? That seems kind of high. I believe the E-tec cost's a little more than the opti, and the prokicker w/remote is around $3,200. I would think that the price difference would be closer to 3K or less.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

It's just my 2 cents but it would be nice to have that second motor when the unthinkable happens one motor breaks and your stuck in the middle of nowhere .


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

The kicker is always nice for all the above reasons.
You may want to check into warranty Evinrude was handing out some incredibly long extended warranties on the house the last couple of year.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have yet to see a good running Opti. I would go with the E-Tec. BRP got their cheet together. Honestly, Merc has been slipping for yrs.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

My Father-in-Law has a 2004 115 Opti, it runs great and he has never had a single problem with it. Opti's are probably one of the most popular motor's out there.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Don't forget about Yammi's. When I fish down in Florida, thats all you see down there. Unless you're Jose and they give you new mercs every yr.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

fetchmax said:


> Thinking of purchasing 180 Starcraft Superfisherman. One comes with Optimax and 9.9 merc 4 stroke kicker for appr. $4k more than than the boat with the 115 Evinrude Etec with no kicker. The Etec claim to idle down low enough not to need a kicker. Whats you thoughts? Thanks again.


bless my soul!!!! i have 2170 super fisherman..circa2007..one with opti90/9.9 pro kicker; the other, e-tec90 with johnson kicker...both main engines are good the e-tec is quicker from the hole and lots cheaper oil wise(friggin opti oil is expensive), both start easily..the e-tec computer can be'tuned down' to troll in the 1+ mph, but its not a good idea..lots of trolling and you foul the plugs and she has to be retuned..the merc pro kicker(9.9) always give me issues initally(i've had 2), but once you get them tuned correctly and make sure the 2nd feed lines are good to go they are great..quiet, run all day..the johnson not so good little tougher starting does not run as smooth... i probably troll 400 hours a year, run the main engine maybe 80 hours..definitely get a kicker and go for the stainless 4 blade prop on the main engine..the extra lift with all the stern weight is handy..i have separate contols for both kickers..don't know that i would bother next time..just the trolling rod for steering..as once the kicker is started i virtually do not touch my controls.just the steering wheel..if you get an electric for the bow make sure u get a 60 inch shaft!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Matt V said:


> My Father-in-Law has a 2004 115 Opti, it runs great and he has never had a single problem with it. Opti's are probably one of the most popular motor's out there.


Didn't want to be the first to comment about good running Opti's :lol:
My 150 DI runs absolutely perfect. Never an issue. However, I will admit that its new and only used one season.
Just about any outboard can and will run bad at one time or another if its not properly maintained. So what? So it takes 6 spark plugs, replace them at least yearly.
There's a couple of common problems that happen with outboards. One is the fuel. Doesn't matter how much fuel you put through it, you should *add Seafoam two or three times a year*. You can get poor gas from ANY station, even one that you frequent all the time. *Add some Seafoam to your tank.* You'll be surprised how much better you kicker will start purring too! DON'T use dry gas!
Another problem that can plague boaters, is the fuel lines themselves. Fuel lines can collaspe and even stop a motor from running. One that leaks air (bulb type) or, poor air ventilation will cause you major problems.
Funny how some fishermen will spend a couple hundred bucks or more on new baits, line, etc. and forget about the maintainance of the boat and motor that gets them out to fish.


----------



## fetchmax (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your input. I found out the Merc opti is a 3 cyl , the Etec 4 cyl. I'm leaning towards the Etec. Will probably run the wind socks to slow me down at first. Kinda want to see if Etec is coming out with their kicker. If not may go with the Merc 9.9 4 stroke. Brian.


----------

